# computer software for reptile keepers



## deano1230 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi all i was just searching the net for reptile sites and found a computer programe for keeping up to date records of our reptiles and much more,Have a look for yourselfs i think it might come in handy and its free what more can you ask for, your find the programe on thegeckocam.com the programe is called hcs you will find it on the lefthand side just look for download Hcs and thats it i hope you all find it helpful as i hope i will 
: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:
:cheers:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Link doesnt work because underline. Also site is thegeckocam.com, thanks for it though looks good.


----------



## deano1230 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hope you like it.:2thumb:


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

just downloaded great programe!


----------



## unrealjill (Aug 17, 2007)

HCS is great - I've been using it for a while now. There is also (for bigger breeding projects) Degei:

Degei Husbandry Database - Snake Care Snake tracking reptile software herp software herp care software


----------

